# Serpent 12th scale!



## 12thscaleracer (Feb 4, 2005)

was checkin out red rc and stumbled upon this serpent has a 12th scale i cant wait for it to be released looks really cool with a one piece pod cant wait!!!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

http://www.redrc.net/2008/03/serpent-s120-112th-scale-chassis/


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

March 3ed was my birthday...

That rear pod is a work of art!

Ben


----------



## 12thscaleracer (Feb 4, 2005)

it looks so sweet i cant wait for it to become available could be my new ride for this winter hopefully


----------



## Sedanfahrer (Apr 12, 2005)

The central tweak adjustment system looks nice! Interesting concept.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

T-bar....


----------

